# hitch height



## mike05 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there can you guys tell me what is the hitch height on craftsman tractors I have Simplicity regent and craftsman cart and detacher and both of them when i mount on my tractor they are atached on angle looks like hitch is to high.Mine is 12"of the floor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!.. I will measure mine, and get back to you asap..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine measures at 9.5" from the floor..


----------

